# export DISPLAY=macosXbox:0.0



## phillies (Oct 13, 2000)

Hello,

has somebody an idea, how to export the Display from other unix stations to the MacOsx computer. This is a standard feature of Linux/Unix. I am not able to export the Display from other unix computers to my MacOsX computer ... has somebody sucessfully tried ?


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 13, 2000)

I believe the command you need to run is "export DISPLAY="macosXbox:0""

Note the quotation marks around "macosXbox:0.

-Halcyon


----------



## phillies (Oct 13, 2000)

nope.
that's not the problem. the command (export DISPLAY=macbox:0 for bash or setenv DISPLAY macbox:0 for C shell) has to be entered in the OTHER unix box to export the display to the mac or any other computer I am working with. It works for alls unix or linux systems, just not for the Mac.
The question is, how to modify MacOsX to allow other unix systems to export the display.

thanxs anyway


----------



## daseinx (Oct 15, 2000)

In order to export the X output of a *nix box to another requires that your target machine be running an X server.  OS X does not have an X server unless you install one. The aqua interface operates on a whole different set of rules.  I haven't seen any X-servers for OS X specifically, but there are some folks who have successfully ported X over to the OS X platform.


----------



## Halcyon (Oct 17, 2000)

There is indeed an X server for Mac OS X, called xTools.  Search for it on Versiontracker.

-Halcyon


----------

